# Obsolete lighting techonologies



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MTW said:


> Can we officially declare HID, CFL, most linear fluorescent and most incandescent to be dead now?
> 
> Most of the installations I have done in the past several years have been 100% LED, with only decorative incandescent lamps used in some situations. I have not seen or installed any new HID, CFL or linear fluorescent in that time frame as well.


Absolutely NOT.

You're not exposed to extremely cold conditions -- where LED can't weather the climate.

AND...

Why bother ?


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

I have never had any problems with leds in cold weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I'd say whale oil lamps are obsolete, but I'm sure someone somewhere is still using them.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

MikeFL said:


> I'd say whale oil lamps are obsolete, but I'm sure someone somewhere is still using them.


They give off a present light to read by.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

There's still plenty of linear fluorescents being installed. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I still like fluorescent for under cabinet lighting. It lasts long, the light is even, no hot spot sun flares in reflective counters, inexpensive, etc.


----------



## FWLED (Mar 14, 2017)

Of course not, there's still many people use fluorescent tubes now, and still many people don't know much about LED. Import and export for LED lighting is still large now...


----------



## Rodger (Jan 3, 2017)

HackWork said:


> I still like fluorescent for under cabinet lighting. It lasts long, the light is even, no hot spot sun flares in reflective counters, inexpensive, etc.


And I just installed whale oil under cabinet lights last week. :jester:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I still like fluorescent for under cabinet lighting. It lasts long, the light is even, no hot spot sun flares in reflective counters, inexpensive, etc.


:blink:

But nice troll post anyway.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> :blink:
> 
> But nice troll post anyway.


I wasn't trolling, you dimwit.

I've posted threads asking for a decent inexpensive LED UC alternatives and the best answer I got was IKEA


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I just installed 90 cable-hung fluorescent high bays.... why they didn't spec LED I'll never understand.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

telsa said:


> Absolutely NOT.
> 
> You're not exposed to extremely cold conditions -- where LED can't weather the climate.
> 
> ...


You should check the average daily temperature in any New England state in January then get back to me on that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

New England


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I wasn't trolling, you dimwit.
> 
> I've posted threads asking for a decent inexpensive LED UC alternatives and the best answer I got was IKEA


Oh, I'm so sorry that I don't have a photographic memory of every thread here. :no:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> New England


New Jersey


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry that I don't have a photographic memory of every thread here. :no:


You dolt.

I never said you should remember the thread. Apparently there are no good inexpensive LED UC lights so fluorescent is still top dog.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

MTW .... *M*iss *T*iddely *W*inks :001_huh:


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

T5 is still pretty impressive bang for the buck and they aren't sensitive like LED. 

Had multiple examples (4 different sites and fixture types/manufacturer) where the LED would fail with voltage fluctuations, one was every time the building transferred from normal power to the generator and then back to normal they would lose a couple of fixtures.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MTW said:


> You should check the average daily temperature in any New England state in January then get back to me on that.


LEDs suck when they are TOO energy efficient.

A chronic complaint: traffic signals.

The LEDs are so efficient that they don't shed ice, or any condensation.

The authorities actually stopped the conversions. 

Too many traffic accidents.

This situation is common in northern latitudes where ice build up is guaranteed.

No-one foresaw it 'on paper.'

&&&&

Another area that needs re-engineering: Cold boxes.

The drivers for such LEDs need to be _outside_ the cold boxes.

It's also the case that MANY such situations would benefit from 0-10 V logic.

We are still deep into the first// second generation of LEDs.

The rest of the illumination suite is still very much with us.

Who can justify LEDs for the extremely occasional illumination -- of which there are millions.

( Elevator pits, equipment spaces, ... etc. )

These puppies are turned on for mere minutes// hours -- but separated by years at a time.

Keyless porcelain anyone ?


----------

